# MSoundFactory Users



## José Herring (Oct 3, 2022)

So, I've been uploading sounds as I create them to the online exchange. It has a few rules. First one of making sure that you're not uploading some already existing 3rd party sound only original sounds, I'm like, cool. No problem. The next rule....."..make sure the sound isn't complete garbage....." Whoa, how am I suppose to judge that, I mean, at least I hope it's not complete garbage. Who's the judge of it anyway? Man, I can't deal with that kind of pressure. 

No wonder years after release there's only like 200 sounds or so in the exchange. I mean who wants to deal with that kind of rejection for free?! What if you wake up one day and the powers that be decide that all your sounds are "complete garbage" and remove them?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 3, 2022)

Putting yourself out there takes such bravery! Rejection can be so hard to take.

I feel bad about all the people stopping at that hurdle who were self-loathing geniuses.


----------



## Pier (Oct 3, 2022)

Honestly this kind of hostile behavior towards users is totally on point for Melda 😂

I can already hear Vojtech saying "If they make garbage it's their problem!"


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> Honestly this kind of hostile behavior towards users is totally on point for Melda 😂
> 
> I can already hear Vojtech saying "If they make garbage it's their problem!"


Oh, I think hostile is couching it in slightly over harsh terms. Curmudgeonly and lacking in empathy, I'll grant you, but I don't think he's likely to come and piss in your letterbox and smash your backup drives.


----------



## Pier (Oct 3, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Oh, I think hostile is couching it in slightly over harsh terms. Curmudgeonly and lacking in empathy, I'll grant you, but I don't think he's likely to come and piss in your letterbox and smash your backup drives.


I was joking of course, but yeah "hostile design" is a common term in UX.

I totally admire the man, even though yeah I think Melda products could be improved on usability and friendliness.


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> I was joking of course, but yeah "hostile design" is a common term in UX.
> 
> I totally admire the man, even though yeah I think Melda products could be improved on usability and friendliness.


Totally on board with the joke, and I do understand why people don't get on with his guis, and in fact passed over on MPowerSynth when it was 60% because I don't want quite that much of it in one place! Having said that though, I do wish more devs would work on having transferable skills from one workflow to the next. They may be plain, or plain ugly to people, but once you've discovered the beauty of an entirely predictable way of working, I can forgive him his 1970's NHS colour schemes.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm sure there is a masochist in every Melda user.


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 4, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm sure there is a masochist in every Melda user.


Entirely true, but we do have the surgical tools to get out!


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> They may be plain, or plain ugly to people, but once you've discovered the beauty of an entirely predictable way of working, I can forgive him his 1970's NHS colour schemes.


Honestly I don't think the issue is so much with the colors. After all, you can create your own scheme.

I don't want to start rambling about UX but there's a lot of stuff that just doesn't make much sense IMO from the perspective of a user.

For example, in MSF if you want to change the velocity of the amp envelope it's in some hidden settings pane. Wouldn't it make more sense if all envelopes just had their own velocity setting right in the envelope UI?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2022)

Don't tempt me Doctor!!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

I now seriously want you to become a podcaster about all things Melda, coming to us weekly in The Melda Report.

“Y’all may know him as a film composer, r’nb arranger and prime clarinet player, but did you know the man is a prime Meldist too? Ladies and gentlemen, my name is Pier, this is The Melda Report, and please welcome…. José Herring!”


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I now seriously want you to become a podcaster about all things Melda, coming to us weekly in The Melda Report.
> 
> “Y’all may know him as a film composer, r’nb arranger and prime clarinet player, but did you know the man is a prime Meldist too? Ladies and gentlemen, my name is Pier, this is The Melda Report, and please welcome…. José Herring!”


I will start training my trailer voice right now!!!

Hopefully I will achieve this level of mastery:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

Pier said:


> I will start training my trailer voice right now!!!
> 
> Hopefully I will achieve this level of mastery:



That is one of the funniest standup bits I have ever seen!!


----------



## lychee (Oct 4, 2022)

I cracked and succumbed to the call of the great guru doctoremmet, and it must have been 2 weeks since I started MSoundFactory to create my own physical modeling sounds.
I've seen at least twice that you mention an exchange section that I can't find anywhere, am I definitely blind?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2022)

lychee said:


> I cracked and succumbed to the call of the great guru doctoremmet, and it must have been 2 weeks since I started MSoundFactory to create my own physical modeling sounds.
> I've seen at least twice that you mention an exchange section that I can't find anywhere, am I definitely blind?


Above the generator click in the space where you load presets. Then scroll down to "ONLINE EXCHANGE" in Global Presets popup.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 4, 2022)

lychee said:


> I cracked and succumbed to the call of the great guru @doctoremmet, and it must have been 2 weeks since I started MSoundFactory to create my own physical modeling sounds.


Wait what? No dude, YOU're the guru here. But I AM glad you've found MSF!


----------



## lychee (Oct 4, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Above the generator click in the space where you load presets. Then scroll down to "ONLINE EXCHANGE" in Global Presets popup.


hahaha I couldn't find it, I was looking directly on the Melda Production site.
Thanks José Herring.


----------



## lychee (Oct 4, 2022)

It's weird, the ONLINE EXCHANGE tab does not appear for me.
What did I do wrong?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2022)

lychee said:


> It's weird, the ONLINE EXCHANGE tab does not appear for me.
> What did I do wrong?


Screen shot what you do get. That way we can see what's happening.


----------



## lychee (Oct 4, 2022)

This is what I have on screen:


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2022)

lychee said:


> This is what I have on screen:


I think you may need to upload your preset by hitting Submit Preset. Then Download presets once you've done that. I really can't remember now what I did but I do know that the ONLINE EXCHANGE wasn't on my system until I actually downloaded the presets from the exchange. But, the first thing I did was upload my own. 
As with everything Melda. It's all a bit of a mystery until you figure it out.


----------



## Pier (Oct 4, 2022)

José Herring said:


> As with everything Melda. It's all a bit of a mystery until you figure it out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2022)

I really hope this is as good as they claim. The price is amazing at £42 intro (£86 regular). Not to mention that it is free to MSoundFactory and MSoundFactoryLE owners.

I don't know how Melda can be so generous and still turn a decent profit. It always seems more like a labour of love than a business.


----------



## lychee (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi guys and girls!

I've been having fun with this program for a few weeks, I practice creating brass instruments by following a tutorial from the Chandler Guitar Youtube channel.

View attachment Brass Test.mp3


I'm happy with the result, but I have two issues that bother me.

Already, where is my patch saved so that I can access it and share it with you?
I haven't found a way to save it where I want.

Secondo, I have a problem with the management of the tremolo, I would like to associate it with the aftertouch to create a growl when I press a key after a note.
But then, the growl suddenly disappears when two notes are separated, despite the CC is still active, as if the reactivation of a note systematically cut the effect.
Do you have any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2022)

lychee said:


> Hi guys and girls!
> 
> I've been having fun with this program for a few weeks, I practice creating brass instruments by following a tutorial from the Chandler Guitar Youtube channel.
> 
> ...


It sounds fantastic. Sorry, though, I can't help answer the questions, though I'd love to know the answers.


----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

Is MSF now in perpetual discount?

It seems it has been 50% off for months now.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Oct 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I really hope this is as good as they claim. The price is amazing at £42 intro (£86 regular). Not to mention that it is free to MSoundFactory and MSoundFactoryLE owners.
> 
> I don't know how Melda can be so generous and still turn a decent profit. It always seems more like a labour of love than a business.


I see over at Loot Audio that MSoundFactoryLE is the same price as the Meldway Grand on its own. So it appears to be a good deal to snag the new piano plus the MSoundFactory library with an upgrade path to the full version of MSoundFactory.

Can anyone comment on the factory library? I can't seem to find a list of instruments/presets in Melda's documentation.


----------



## lychee (Oct 18, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> I see over at Loot Audio that MSoundFactoryLE is the same price as the Meldway Grand on its own. So it appears to be a good deal to snag the new piano plus the MSoundFactory library with an upgrade path to the full version of MSoundFactory.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the factory library? I can't seem to find a list of instruments/presets in Melda's documentation.


In my humble opinion, the library of MSoundFactory is not the strength of the program itself, there is nothing impressive in it.
Except maybe its sampled products or pianos, but not being an expert I can't confirm it.
The best would be to try the demo and make your own opinion, but for me the library alone does not justify the purchase of MSoundfactory LE, so this lite version becomes obsolete suddenly.
So unless you're only interested in pianos, you might as well invest directly in the full version, again in my humble opinion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2022)

lychee said:


> In my humble opinion, the library of MSoundFactory is not the strength of the program itself, there is nothing impressive in it.
> Except maybe its sampled products or pianos, but not being an expert I can't confirm it.
> The best would be to try the demo and make your own opinion, but for me the library alone does not justify the purchase of MSoundfactory LE, so this lite version becomes obsolete suddenly.
> So unless you're only interested in pianos, you might as well invest directly in the full version, again in my humble opinion.


Spot on


----------



## lychee (Oct 19, 2022)

Another thing to consider, personally I experienced a lot of crashes with this program.
I don't know if it's specific to me, an incompatibility with my DAW (Cakewalk), or what do I know, but even if it's a good program, it's a point not to be overlooked.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 19, 2022)

lychee said:


> Another thing to consider, personally I experienced a lot of crashes with this program.
> I don't know if it's specific to me, an incompatibility with my DAW (Cakewalk), or what do I know, but even if it's a good program, it's a point not to be overlooked.


That's a real shame. I'm lucky and don't have any crashes with MSoundFactory (Windows 11,Studio One), though it can be a bit much for my CPU.

Like others, I don't rate the factory library as it is. However, it does provide a lot of different starting places for making your own patches. Just a little change can turn a factory patch from dull and lifeless to genuinely interesting.


----------



## Superabbit (Oct 20, 2022)

José Herring said:


> So, I've been uploading sounds as I create them to the online exchange. It has a few rules. First one of making sure that you're not uploading some already existing 3rd party sound only original sounds, I'm like, cool. No problem. The next rule....."..make sure the sound isn't complete garbage....." Whoa, how am I suppose to judge that, I mean, at least I hope it's not complete garbage. Who's the judge of it anyway? Man, I can't deal with that kind of pressure.
> 
> No wonder years after release there's only like 200 sounds or so in the exchange. I mean who wants to deal with that kind of rejection for free?! What if you wake up one day and the powers that be decide that all your sounds are "complete garbage" and remove them?


We should be so lucky, at least as regards the culling of presets for the Meldaproduction _FX _from the online exchange. Download the presets for MRhythmizer and you will see that it's obvious that no online preset, no matter how useless, has EVER been deleted from the Meldaproduction database. (I've had much better luck with MSoundFactoryLE)

A bit of history (I've been in the paid Meldaproduction ecosystem for 7 years). I think the Online Preset Exchange is _potentially_ a great idea. Especially with the depth of features that most of the Meldaproduction plug-ins have, the more useful presets the better. And Meldaproduction has such an engaged user base that the "culture" would seem to lend itself to good things coming from it.

Unfortunately, the implementation has a troubled past that's still following it around. Initially, or at some point shortly after it started, Vojtech thought it would be a good idea to require uploading a preset each time the user wanted to download whatever was in the current database. I guess the database wasn't filling up quickly enough, he could see that the servers were getting hit with tons of requests but with few people submitting anything. Solution: provide more incentive for people to create presets!

This is one of those "solutions" that made things worse, though. Fundamentally, the people most interested in and in need of presets are _people who are trying to learn how to use the plug-in_. Of course, those are also the people _least_ _qualified to create them_. Forcing someone who doesn't yet have a good grasp of the plug-in to upload a preset in order to get the goodies resulted in _lots_ of "complete garbage" being uploaded. People would just rename factory presets and upload them.

The legacy lives on in the collections of presets that you get when you hit that Download button. "Default A, Default B, Default C...." if you check any preset that has the name of a factory preset followed by a space and a letter or number, they are invariably just copies of the factory preset. The worst offender is the database for MRhythmizer. There are hundreds of presets in there, and more than 2/3 of them are just copies. There are some quite useful banks in there, too, but it looks like it's been years since even a single one has been uploaded. My guess is that once the well had been poisoned, the well became much less popular.

I suspect that the "complete garbage" admonition came about as an attempt to scare people into not uploading duplicates just to access the database. If people aren't behaving as you want them to, just yell and threaten, right?

After observing the above and being disappointed with both the quantity and quality of the community presets, I pointed out the inherent catch on the online forum (I surely wasn't the first) and I and others lobbied to have the upload/download restriction removed. It was, but the damage had already been done. The shaming language and the junk presets are still in place.

It's a drag, because the Preset Exchange is a GREAT idea. And I wish I'd been around when he was first trying to figure out how to administer it. My idea would be to allow people who download from the preset bank to give star ratings. That would both provide an incentive to upload usable presets AND it would help identify crap ones.

Bottom line: PLEASE upload your custom sounds/patches/presets. There's (obviously) no committee or individual screening them for inclusion or deletion, and they are most welcomed.


----------



## jon wayne (Oct 20, 2022)

I read where you can play Mdrummer sounds inside MSoundfactory, but where do you DL sounds to? This setup really reminds me of the old Yellow Tools system...confusing!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 20, 2022)

jon wayne said:


> I read where you can play Mdrummer sounds inside MSoundfactory, but where do you DL sounds to? This setup really reminds me of the old Yellow Tools system...confusing!


You can downlaod the sounds from within the plugin to any hard drive you like.


----------



## Superabbit (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Like others, I don't rate the factory library as it is. However, it does provide a lot of different starting places for making your own patches. Just a little change can turn a factory patch from dull and lifeless to genuinely interesting.


One thing I've noticed in MSoundFactoryLE (which of course doesn't allow for as much tweakability) is that there is a whole other world of factory presets in the Global Presets menu, including over 200 actually useful Online Exchange presets.

Browsing through them, I've found more useful (to my needs, TONS of atmospheric pads and drones) sounds in the Global Presets than when browsing through the included "instruments."

So don't neglect to check there. It can be more of a chore because you really don't know what you're going to get. I just set up a nice chord change and let it loop while I browse.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

Superabbit said:


> One thing I've noticed in MSoundFactoryLE (which of course doesn't allow for as much tweakability) is that there is a whole other world of factory presets in the Global Presets menu, including over 200 actually useful Online Exchange presets.
> 
> Browsing through them, I've found more useful (to my needs, TONS of atmospheric pads and drones) sounds in the Global Presets than when browsing through the included "instruments."
> 
> So don't neglect to check there. It can be more of a chore because you really don't know what you're going to get. I just set up a nice chord change and let it loop while I browse.


Thanks for the good advice. I tend to get frustrated searching for presets these days; but I'm also not comfortable enough with MSoundFactory yet to reliably make my own patches. Plus, it's a good way to learn to see what others have done.


----------



## Superabbit (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I tend to get frustrated searching for presets these days


It's the worst when the names aren't descriptive, or at least use an indicator prefix (PD, LD, BA, etc.).

Thank heaven the Meldaproduction preset browser allows marking favorites. Much as I love my AIR synths, they have the huge drawback of not allowing the user to mark favorites.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

Superabbit said:


> It's the worst when the names aren't descriptive, or at least use an indicator prefix (PD, LD, BA, etc.).
> 
> Thank heaven the Meldaproduction preset browser allows marking favorites. Much as I love my AIR synths, they have the huge drawback of not allowing the user to mark favorites.


Yep. That's pretty annoying. Unless you are mad enough to put together a spread sheet of favourite presets across all of your most-used synths. I'm mad; but I'm not mad enough for that - or Rachmaninoff's 3rd Concerto.


----------



## Pier (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I tend to get frustrated searching for presets these days


This is an area that most synth developers don't invest enough efforts IMO.

I don't know for certain but my guess is only a minority of virtual synth users actually make presets from scratch. If that is true then that makes the preset browser one of the most important UI parts.

MSF is an amazing sound design environment but it's a terrible platform for people buying and using presets. This is actually the main reason I'm not making any libraries for it.

Omnisphere, Pigments, and PhasePlant have great browsers. PP even lets you add hashtags which can be used to navigate and filter presets.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> This is an area that most synth developers don't invest enough efforts IMO.
> 
> I don't know for certain but my guess is only a minority of virtual synth users actually make presets from scratch. If that is true then that makes the preset browser one of the most important UI parts.
> 
> ...


I've also learned from Falcon discussions how much a simple thing like extra scrolling (past sample folder) can kill people's enjoyment. Which means that they are much less likely to buy third-party presets.

I think you are making the right decision, sadly. But you could use MSoundFactory to help shape samples for Pigments or Kontakt and such.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2022)

This is of course biased a lot from personal experience based on personal workflow but might be useful as one example experience of a classical Noob like me.

Msoundfactory I got some years ago simply being new and cheap update for MPowersynth that I sometimes really used and that was not that bad for my experience. Opened, "halloweened", closed, done....from time to time I open again to see if anything might have changed......

Falcon. Was really frightened when I bought this as the presets Noob I am after years of doubt.

Difference: the presets in Falcon teached me so much about Falcon and encouraged me to look into it. 

Still I have not made ANY preset initially for my own but I loaded different effect, arps, SCRIPTS . It simply encourage you to go into it as far as you can. And leaves you (me) simply being amazed with evry new discovery.

MSoundfactory for me personally is kind of "reverse": hide evrything as deep as possible and make it as complicated as couild be.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> This is of course biased a lot from personal experience based on personal workflow but might be useful as one example experience of a classical Noob like me.
> 
> Msoundfactory I got some years ago simply being new and cheap update for MPowersynth that I sometimes really used and that was not that bad for my experience. Opened, "halloweened", closed, done....from time to time I open again to see if anything might have changed......
> 
> ...


I think that Falcon could be more open about it's modulation; but otherwise your experience matches mine - except you've had these for longer but perhaps been less focused on learning them than me!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> but perhaps been less focused on learning them than me!


Focused .

Great I am german so I can excuse I have not really understand


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Focused .
> 
> Great I am german so I can excuse I have not really understand


Focused - concentrating and spending substantial time on learning them over and above doing other things.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Focused - concentrating and spending substantial time on learning them over and above doing other things.


Trapped......


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Trapped......


What would it be not to be trapped? It doesn't look so different, does it?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> What would it be not to be trapped? It doesn't look so different, does it?


No. Inside the cage, outside the cage, only a matter of perspective (and maybe: some beer outside....).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> No. Inside the cage, outside the cage, only a matter of perspective (and maybe: some beer outside....).


Beer on the outside? Surely beer is part of the construction of the cage?!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Beer on the outside? Surely beer is part of the construction of the cage?!


Could pretend I am already sleeping......of course it is


----------



## Pier (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> MSoundfactory for me personally is kind of "reverse": hide evrything as deep as possible and make it as complicated as couild be.


Yeah MSF is definitely a lot more opaque than Falcon but I'm not sure Falcon is a great example of "transparency" either.

Of course it's hard to make a super complex environment like Falcon non opaque but (like Bee mentioned) the modulation is particularly well hidden.

The Doctor is probably going to make fun of me (again) for saying this... but I do think there's a lot that could be improved in Falcon if UVI cared enough.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah MSF is definitely a lot more opaque than Falcon but I'm not sure Falcon is a great example of "transparency" either.
> 
> Of course it's hard to make a super complex environment like Falcon non opaque but (like Bee mentioned) the modulation is particularly well hidden.
> 
> The Doctor is probably going to make fun of me (again) for saying this... but I do think there's a lot that could be improved in Falcon if UVI cared enough.



As much as I'd love to mock you for not being able to cope with a grown-up synth like Falcon, I think you are right in part. UVI cares a lot, but they would rather add new oscillators and effects than overhaul the whole infrastructure.

But such an overhaul would be Falcon 3, so perhaps they just haven't got there yet.


----------



## Pier (Oct 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> As much as I'd love to mock you for not being able to cope with a grown-up synth like Falcon, I think you are right in part. UVI cares a lot, but they would rather add new oscillators and effects than overhaul the whole infrastructure.


Well first how dare you!

😂

Adding new modules in the current architecture is definitely easier than creating a new one.

Maybe they feel the effort is not worth it or maybe they'd rather focus on Falcon as a platform for selling their own libraries.

Honestly I do think if UVI revamped the UI it could become a major player. Same with MSF.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Well first how dare you!
> 
> 😂
> 
> ...


I agree. And I dare because I care: I want you to become the best Pier you can be!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> This is of course biased a lot from personal experience based on personal workflow but might be useful as one example experience of a classical Noob like me.
> 
> Msoundfactory I got some years ago simply being new and cheap update for MPowersynth that I sometimes really used and that was not that bad for my experience. Opened, "halloweened", closed, done....from time to time I open again to see if anything might have changed......
> 
> ...


MSF has a certain logic to it. The lack of any kind of real tutorial initially makes it kind of hunting and pecking around for what it can do but MSF is basically just a modular synth and then you start to figure out how to route things and program it. 
I forced myself to learn it then went back to MPowersynth and was frustrated because MPS wasn't now as easy as MSF. Kind of weird turn of events.

But it's a programmers type of synth like a modular. The presets kind of are hard to find and kind of a waste of time. The few good ones are thrown in with 100 patches that are kind of thrown together last minute.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 22, 2022)

José Herring said:


> MSF has a certain logic to it. The lack of any kind of real tutorial initially makes it kind of hunting and pecking around for what it can do but MSF is basically just a modular synth and then you start to figure out how to route things and program it.
> I forced myself to learn it then went back to MPowersynth and was frustrated because MPS wasn't now as easy as MSF. Kind of weird turn of events.
> 
> But it's a programmers type of synth like a modular. The presets kind of are hard to find and kind of a waste of time. The few good ones are thrown in with 100 patches that are kind of thrown together last minute.


Thanks for explanation, for my part that helps understanding why I simply dont find any access to MSF: so far I avoided anything modular cause it simply exeeds my brain capabilities (same with some Sugarbytes stuff that I like in general) or my way of thinking . And it does not help that in MSF (at least for me) it is not even obvious that it IS modular.....


----------



## lychee (Oct 22, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks for explanation, for my part that helps understanding why I simply dont find any access to MSF: so far I avoided anything modular cause it simply exeeds my brain capabilities (same with some Sugarbytes stuff that I like in general) or my way of thinking . And it does not help that in MSF (at least for me) it is not even obvious that it IS modular.....


I think (in the end) that MSoundFactory has a readable interface and less complicated than it seems.
After having understood where things are, the modular side is not frightening, and even for me who am a real beginner whether on MSoundFactory or in pure synthesis.
I think you shouldn't limit yourself by saying that it's beyond your understanding, On MSoundFactory or on other things, it's by trying that we end up understanding.


----------



## lychee (Oct 22, 2022)

After doing a thorough test on MSoundFactory, I think there is a problem with the program's tremolo function.

I just put an oscillator, associated a midi CC with the volume control of the tremolo of the general envelope, and from the moment we put the sound in mono, it is impossible to have a continuous control on this tremolo.

The effect cuts out at one time or another, or even does not work at all, whether in a module or directly in the parameter of an envelope.

It's frustrating because it cuts my motivation to create, so if someone could do this little test to see if it's only a problem that is unique to me or not?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 23, 2022)

lychee said:


> After doing a thorough test on MSoundFactory, I think there is a problem with the program's tremolo function.
> 
> I just put an oscillator, associated a midi CC with the volume control of the tremolo of the general envelope, and from the moment we put the sound in mono, it is impossible to have a continuous control on this tremolo.
> 
> ...


What midi CC did you use? I tried it with assigned to modwheel (cc1) and it works fine. Also, you'd modulate the "depth" or the "rate" or the "offset" but not the volume of the tremolo. So that part is a little confusing. Also confusing is the term "general envelope". It has a "global env" is that what you mean?
Maybe walk us through exactly step by step what you are doing.


----------



## lychee (Oct 24, 2022)

First of all thank you José Herring for your reply.



​
Then, yes I am talking about the Global Envelope, sorry for the confusion.
I put two examples below to show the problem.
A triangle ossilator where I gradually introduce the intensity (depth) of the tremolo with the modwheel CC, Then the same example but this time in mono.

polyphonic

View attachment Triangle Poly.mp3


Monophonic

View attachment Triangle Mono.mp3​
So, in mono from the moment you change the note, the tremolo is systematically cut off despite the CC still being active.
This problem occurs regardless of the CC used and also if I use a separate tremolo module.

Once again, I appeal to you to do this little test to know if it is a problem specific to my configuration, or a general problem to know if I have to declare it.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2022)

lychee said:


> First of all thank you José Herring for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy he sure didn't make it easy. 
What you have to do is go to the Show Advance Settings tab and switch the mono voice mode to "none" or any one besides the two that say "smooth". 
Explained in detail on page 47 of the manual which I didn't even know existed until today.



https://www.meldaproduction.com/download/documentation/MSoundFactory_intro.pdf


----------



## lychee (Oct 24, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Boy he sure didn't make it easy.
> What you have to do is go to the Show Advance Settings tab and switch the mono voice mode to "none" or any one besides the two that say "smooth".
> Explained in detail on page 47 of the manual which I didn't even know existed until today.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for taking your time to help me, but I don't see the "mono voice mode" part, unless my old eyes are definitely gone or you're talking about the voice restart mode part?
If so, I'm already on none, and that doesn't change my problem.
I will try to reinstall the program, even if it is not an ideal solution, but you never know, it may work.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2022)

lychee said:


> Thanks again for taking your time to help me, but I don't see the "mono voice mode" part, unless my old eyes are definitely gone or you're talking about the voice restart mode part?
> If so, I'm already on none, and that doesn't change my problem.
> I will try to reinstall the program, even if it is not an ideal solution, but you never know, it may work.


Sorry it is called "voice start mode" and it's in the Show Advanced Settings then under "voicings" tabs.


----------



## lychee (Oct 24, 2022)

That's it, I found a way to make the program work as I want.

Already there are 2 aftertouch modes and I chose "def 1", then I checked the button allow multiple monophonic voices, and from there everything works fine.

Thanks again for trying to help me José Herring.

Edit: bad idea, the aftertouch bug with my way of using the tremolo, a classic CC is more appropriate.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 24, 2022)

lychee said:


> That's it, I found a way to make the program work as I want.
> 
> Already there are 2 aftertouch modes and I chose "def 1", then I checked the button allow multiple monophonic voices, and from there everything works fine.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....did you not find what you wanted by switching the voice start mode to "none"? I'm able to keep control of the tremolo with a cc fader even when changing notes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 27, 2022)

MSoundFactory has a new granular sampler.

CORRECTION: It will be part of 16.2, whenever that is released.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2022)

That is great. V16.2 will be subject of my loving scrutiny. Thanks Bee!


----------



## wherethehellwasi (Nov 29, 2022)

For the brave at heart (and what soul owns MSoundFactory who doesn't laugh in the face of peril?), a beta release v16.02a including the granular sampler appears to be available on the download page.

The adventure, she begins.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> As much as I'd love to mock you for not being able to cope with a grown-up synth like Falcon, I think you are right in part. UVI cares a lot, but they would rather add new oscillators and effects than overhaul the whole infrastructure.
> 
> But such an overhaul would be Falcon 3, so perhaps they just haven't got there yet.


GUI overall why not.
I'd rather UVI invested the time in expanding and documenting fully Falcon's scripting, available functions and objects though. 
A man can dream.
So far, UVI has resisted every improvement suggestion I threw at them.
They did correct the Shade documentation based on my inputs though, which is more than I can say about Spitfire.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 29, 2022)

cedricm said:


> GUI overall why not.
> I'd rather UVI invested the time in expanding and documenting fully Falcon's scripting, available functions and objects though.
> A man can dream.
> So far, UVI has resisted every improvement suggestion I threw at them.
> They did correct the Shade documentation based on my inputs though, which is more than I can say about Spitfire.


Thanks for trying, though! And to actually get any improvement based on a comment is pretty amazing.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 29, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> For the brave at heart (and what soul owns MSoundFactory who doesn't laugh in the face of peril?), a beta release v16.02a including the granular sampler appears to be available on the download page.
> 
> The adventure, she begins.


I nearly bought it on impulse from Plugin Boutique when it dropped below £100 with a freebie as well.
If I'd known this was on the cards, it might well have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Superabbit (Dec 1, 2022)

wherethehellwasi said:


> For the brave at heart (and what soul owns MSoundFactory who doesn't laugh in the face of peril?), a beta release v16.02a including the granular sampler appears to be available on the download page.
> 
> The adventure, she begins.


I have MSoundFactoryLE. Has anyone seen any new factory devices/instruments that incorporate this feature?


----------

